# Best Saddle for Heavy Riders (240+ lbs)??



## SystemShock

Hey all. I think it's time I retired my old SSM Rolls and Specialized Body Geometry saddles. 

They're great, but they're both flawed... the Rolls doesn't have a channel (e_dit:_ I don't think it's as simple as this anymore), so my junk will eventually fall asleep towards the end of a longish ride (too bad, 'cuz Rolls has pretty much the _perfect_ shape and firmness, otherwise).

At the other extreme, Body Geometry does have a channel, but it's far too huge of one (I can jam two fingers into it, side-by-side), causing my (significant) weight to be concentrated onto too little surface area. 

So, to ask the Clydes... what's comfortable? And what should I absolutely beware of?

Any and all sage advice appreciated. 
.


----------



## Peanya

As I'm sure you know, it's all about a personal preference. One of these days, I'm tempted to get a B17 because of all the great stuff I've heard.


----------



## SystemShock

Ok... any actually _helpful_ responses out there?  
.


----------



## cyclust

I'm 275 lbs, and after trying perhaps a dozen saddles, many with cut-outs, I have found that the Fizik Aliante is the only saddle that doesn't give me numbness problems. It is saddle nirvana. 20 years ago, I could ride just about any saddle w/o problems. But now that I'm older, numbness is [or was] a big problem. Try an Aliante!


----------



## jd3

I have a Selle An-Atomica on one bike and a Fizik Aliante on the other. Both are good. The sella is a bit more comfortable. Be sure and look for the clyde version.


----------



## LigonierA1

jd3, 
Interesting that you use both the Selle An-Atomica and Aliante. I too am on a quest to finally find a "comfortable for a clydesdale" saddle and have narrowed my choice down to those two saddles. I figured if the Aliante didn't do the job, I'd bite the bullet and take the weight penalty of the Selle An-Atomica. 

I had concerns that the Aliante, with it's "hammock" like feel, might be easily overwhelmed by a Clydesdale rider. My logic was that if it feels good to a 145lb roadie, what are the chances that it works properly for a 240lb roadie? I'm guessing from your comments that it works fairly well and I can put that concern to rest. 

How close in comfort do you find these two saddles? Are they pretty similar in feel? And how long have you had each, how many miles on each? Pondering lifespan/durability with that question. 



I


----------



## JustTooBig

Brooks. B17, Team Pro, Swallow. They're different size/shapes, one of them is bound to fit. I'm well on the north side of 240, and have been happy with Brooks for many years.

and Peanya was not being facetious, it really IS all about personal preference. Unfortunately, there is no such thing as one single "best saddle" for clydes.


----------



## Puchnuts

Terry saddles were designed with input from doctors and other physiological experts. I have two of the different models - and no more pain or numbness. I'm ready to get right back on my bicycle(s) and keep going after a long ride.

Here they are:

http://www.terrybicycles.com/saddles


----------



## SystemShock

JustTooBig said:


> and Peanya was not being facetious, it really IS all about personal preference.


I understand what he was trying to say, but there's also more to it than that... factors like weight, sit-bone width, type of riding etc can and do narrow down the _humungous_ field of choice in saddles some. 

Therefore, to just say "It's just personal pref" and leave it at that shouldn't be completely accurate. There are going to be some things that tend to work a lil' better for clydes, for light riders, for narrow sit-bone guys, etc, though personal pref might muddy those waters a bit.

For example, back in the day, I knew a lot of heavy riders who swore by the Selle San Marco Rolls. That's part of why I bought one, and yeah, it did work well for my heavy keister. Don't know if it was the shape, or perhaps the foam was higher density, or both, but it worked. :thumbsup: 

But I'm hoping for something even better now. Something like a Rolls with a channel. Or better.
.


----------



## Guest

If you generally liked the Rolls, maybe give a Regal a try. I've ridden a Regal for years and also have a bike that I had a Rolls on for a while. While the dimensions were very close, the shape of the Rolls was such that it could be uncomfortable down the middle; it seems a little flatter fore to aft with a more prominent curve down the middle. I have no such issues with the Regal and it supports my sit bones perfectly. So you may find the Regal to have the qualities that you like about the Rolls with a little more comfort. That being said, Brooks has a small but dedicated following at my local bike shop and I'm dying to try one.


----------



## kmac76

285 lbs - love my fizik arione


----------



## SystemShock

Ok, so what I'm hearing is

- Fizik Aliante
- Selle An-atomica
- Terry
- SSM Regal
- Fizik Arione
- Brooks

A big thank-you to everyone on your input. :thumbsup:

Hmm... I may also have to try that saddle demo program that Competitive Cyclist has going. 
.


----------



## brownfeesh

*pro bike fit*

Along with the new saddle, you might want to get a bike fitting. You mentioned wanting a particular design to keep "junk" from falling asleep. Saddle fore/aft position can solve that problem. Oh, and I love my Brooks B17. 200 lbs.


----------



## SystemShock

brownfeesh said:


> Along with the new saddle, you might want to get a bike fitting. You mentioned wanting a particular design to keep "junk" from falling asleep. Saddle fore/aft position can solve that problem. Oh, and I love my Brooks B17. 200 lbs.


Oh wait, that reminds me... doesn't Specialized do 'saddle fittings' at certain dealers with some special device? :confused5:
.


----------



## hotshot

If you are that heavy you probably have wider sit bones...I would only recommend a brooks saddle. I heard stories and stories about them...got a B17 on my Sojourn and its the best saddle I have tried in years...right way it didnt hurt at all compaired to the flites I have been using...they are that good..


----------



## doctor855

if u go to competitive cyclist you can demo like 11-12 saddles for a week. no too bad for 70 bucks or something like that.


----------



## heavyhitter

I would recommend a few things, number one make sure you are properly fit on your bike. Number two make sure you have a good set of bibs,shorts, tri suit, with a good chamois (I prefer Pearl Izumi Ultraslice Sensor bibs). I also was 237lbs when I switched from a felt 1.3 seat to a Specialized Toupe Team Saddle. I would check out the specialized toupe saddle. They also make them in the gel model. Another thing to keep in mind, just because you are "heavier" doesn't mean your Sit bones are larger, they may in fact be more compatible with a smaller or mid-sized saddle. Good luck.


----------



## Fivethumbs

I rode the Koobi AU Enduro when I weighed 250. It has chromoly rails, a channel down the middle, and it's wide enough. I was comfortable with no numbness. I would recommend it.


----------



## Dutch77

+1 for the Aliante. I'm at 220 right now.


----------



## felix5150

I'm at 220 on a Specialized Toupe and don't even notice the saddle when I'm riding. I think between getting a bike fitting and having the right width saddle are the keys.


----------



## Loraura

Have you checked to see if the BG comes in a wider size?


----------



## SystemShock

Loraura said:


> Have you checked to see if the BG comes in a wider size?


My model is a very old BG, and has been discontinued.

Going over to Specialized's site... WOW, they have an absolute TON of saddles.

Is tres confusing. I have to wonder which ones can stand up to 240 lbs, and which ones can't. :confused5:

Though some folks are saying the Toupe is bueno for Clydes.
.


----------



## Loraura

The Specialized site mentiones a 30 day money back satisfaction gurantee, and a 1 year warranty on defects.

You could call them and ask if there would be any concern regarding your weight and any of the saddles. You could also let them know the discontinued model you have, and ask them what the closest match would be.

If it were me, and I had a saddle that was comfortable, I'd try to get as close to that as possible for a replacement. I hate, hate, hate finding a good saddle.

Some people seem to be fine on almost anything. I'm not one of those people. So when I find something that works, I stick with it.


----------



## rook

Finding and testing a lot of saddles in a small period of time is such a pain the ass, but it's really worth it because you can make direct comparisons. It all comes down to personal preference because what I like in a saddle you might hate. However, if you are like me and I like saddle with a bit more curve to the middle part... that is, I don't like flattish saddles, then you might like the Fizik Alliante saddle. I liked that one, but I'm currently on a Specialized saddle that is also quite nice. I also tried the Koobi saddle that the other poster Fivethumbs recommended and it was great too! That one might be hard to find at most bike shops because it's not a big brand. Sorry to say it, but you just gotta try some.


----------



## illnacord

*Leather, Steel = Heavy Rider Saddle Choice*

Systemshock: 

I'm 200. As heavy as 220 lbs. in the winter with high levels of beer and cheese intake.

I found the Selle Italia SLR bearable. The Fizik Arione was much better with the longer nose, the denser and more generous use of foam (at the cost of weight) and the best for heavier riders, the Brooks. I think your best bet is the steel railed (including the copper plated steel) Brooks line, any saddle except for the Swallow or Sprinter which are narrower. The B17 Champion Special or Pro or Team would be great choices for a larger-assed rider. It will also support the weight better as I witnessed the titanium rails on the 135g Selle Italia SLR flex and bow permanently (just slightly) after 6 months of use.

Below: Brooks B17 Champion Sprinter Titanium Swallowized. This would not be a good fit for a larger boned rider, however, it is durable enough, even with titanium frame and rails with copper rivets, to handle your weight.


----------



## percy

Take a look at the Toupe and the Specialized Alias. Also, I'm currently on a Specialized Phenom which is the MTB version of the Toupe and has a bit more padding. I am very happy with it. 

You might also try the new Bontrager saddles. Trek have a nice little video on their site about the research behind it, and they have a money back guarantee as well.


----------



## JaeP

foothillsbass said:


> If you generally liked the Rolls, maybe give a Regal a try. I've ridden a Regal for years and also have a bike that I had a Rolls on for a while. While the dimensions were very close, the shape of the Rolls was such that it could be uncomfortable down the middle; it seems a little flatter fore to aft with a more prominent curve down the middle. I have no such issues with the Regal and it supports my sit bones perfectly. So you may find the Regal to have the qualities that you like about the Rolls with a little more comfort. That being said, Brooks has a small but dedicated following at my local bike shop and I'm dying to try one.


No so. I only ride Regals and Rolls (fits my phat @ss perfectly) but I only like the Regals with a flatter profile (like the Rolls). I have some Regals that have a pronounced dip in them like the back of a worn out workhorse. I don't do the channel thing because . . . ah . . . because of that urban legend of a snake attacking you when you're on the can (know what I mean?). I feel better knowing my junk is protected from rabid squirrels and such.


----------



## lalahsghost

Late and Great Sheldon Brown has you covered:

https://www.sheldonbrown.com/real-man.html












> Weight limit: The Real MAN ® saddle is not for use by riders weighing less than 200 pounds.


----------



## bwhite_4

felix5150 said:


> I'm at 220 on a Specialized Toupe and don't even notice the saddle when I'm riding. I think between getting a bike fitting and having the right width saddle are the keys.


How long have you had your toupe? I had mine for 2 years before it became very flexy and uncomfortable. I'm between 170 and 180. Feels like the shell was giving in and broke in too much.

I switched to a brooks swift.


----------



## Stogaguy

*Phenom with chromoly rails*

The Toupe is very popular, but is often criticized for the "short-snagging" plastic nose. I have the "mountain bike' version, the Phenom, and love it. Different nose design. If weight is a concern go with the chromoly rails version. The Specialize guarantee that other have details should take care of of you on the back end if anything goes wrong.


----------



## Dinosaur

*why..*

Why are you guys responding to a post that was generated on April 21st? Don't you think the guy would have solved his saddle problem by now?


----------



## SystemShock

Dinosaur said:


> Why are you guys responding to a post that was generated on April 21st? Don't you think the guy would have solved his saddle problem by now?


Actually, I haven't yet. But I'm working on it. :wink5:

I'm probably going to do that Competitive Cyclist saddle demo thingie, where they ship you an assload of saddles to try out.
.


----------



## SystemShock

JaeP said:


> I don't do the channel thing because . . . ah . . . because of that urban legend of a snake attacking you when you're on the can (know what I mean?). I feel better knowing my junk is protected from rabid squirrels and such.


That is one of the most hilarious neuroses I've ever heard of... having your genitals attacked by squirrels through your saddle cut-out. :thumbsup: 

Now you've got me thinking about it.  
.


----------



## Uprwstsdr

260# very happy on a Fizik Alliante. Was miserable on a Selle Italia Flight.


----------



## bwhite_4

SystemShock said:


> assload of saddles
> .


This might not be an official pun ... but this phrase is a WIN.


----------



## bubbha70

The Selle An-Atomica looks good. Is http://www.selleanatomica.com the only place you can order a saddle? The site doesn't look professional. Well, at least they use PayPal.

Has anyone tried the Brooks Swallow or Swift Racing or Team Professional. The B17 is beautiful, but I want a more modern looking saddle. Are these just as comfortable as the B17? Do they have weight limitations?


----------



## SystemShock

Well, looks like I'm not doin' the Competitive Cyclist demo program... upon closer inspection, a lot of those saddles are weight-weenie/inappropriate-for-Clydes. At 240 lbs, do I really need to test a half-dozen variations on the Flite? :nonod:

Also not really sure I want to go through the 'break-in' process that's involved with something like a Brooks or An-atomica. 

So, new, not-so-short list:

• Fizik Aliante
• Fizik Arione
• SSM Regal
• Specialized Toupe/Phenom (note: the lack o' padding on this thing is scary)
• whichever Terry is appropriate (Falcon?)
• added: Fizik Antares
• added: Specialized Alias
• added: Specialized Rival


Now I just have to figure out a way my LBS will actually let me try all of those...
.


----------



## Scooper

I've been reluctant to chime in because saddle fit is such a personal thing. I've ridden Brooks saddles for years, and they've always been comfortable for me from day one, but in recent years (I'm 67) on really long rides, I've experienced some numbness in the perineum region. 

My first multi-day, 100 miles-per-day ride in many years was the 565 mile San Francisco to Los Angeles AIDS/LifeCycle ride the first week of this month.

I had switched from my Brooks Team Professional to a Selle Italia Gel Flow (with perineum cutouts) just before the ride started (a very dumb move), and by the end of the second day had open sores on both sit bones. It seems that heavier riders simply displace the gel and wind up with their sit bones rubbing on the extremely hard CF? sub-structure. The chamois in my shorts and copious amounts of Chamois Butt'r didn't provide nearly enough padding and chafe protection to prevent the open sores.

Fortunately, I had thought there might be problems with a brand new saddle and had packed a newly purchased Selle An-Anatomica Titanico (I bought the clyde version) with my clothes for the ride; I liked the idea of a Brooks-like saddle with perineum cutouts, and thought if the gel-flow saddle didn't work out I'd at least have something similar to my beloved Brooks, but with cutouts to hopefully prevent the numbness.

I changed saddles (from the Selle Italia Gel Flow to the Selle An-Anatomica Titanico) at the end of the second day, and the morning of the third day went to the medical tent where one of the volunteer physicians treated the sores with antibiotic ointment, applied padded bandages (the same ones used to cover bed sores on bed-ridden patients) and covered them with surgical tape to prevent them from curling.

The change was dramatic. I finished the remainder of the ride in relative comfort and without numbness. The doctor put new padded bandages on the sores every morning and advised me to stay off the bike for two weeks after the ride to let the sores heal.

As I said, saddle fit is so personal that what worked so well for me may be awful for someone else, so YMMV.


----------



## SwooshDaddy

SystemShock said:


> Well, looks like I'm not doin' the Competitive Cyclist demo program... upon closer inspection, a lot of those saddles are weight-weenie/inappropriate-for-Clydes. At 240 lbs, do I really need to test a half-dozen variations on the Flite? :nonod:
> 
> Also not really sure I want to go through the 'break-in' process that's involved with something like a Brooks or An-atomica.
> 
> So, new short list:
> 
> • Fizik Aliante
> • Fizik Arione
> • SSM Regal
> • Specialized Toupe/Phenom
> • whichever Terry is appropriate (Falcon?)
> 
> 
> Now I just have to figure out a way my LBS will actually let me try all of those...
> .


I'm at the same weight, and had a San Marco Ponza that came stock on my bike. I thought it was pretty nice until the 25-30 mile mark, then it got sore and caused me some back pain from constantly adjusting while pedaling. I tried the Aliante, and it was ok, but not perfect. I kept having to move around on it to find the perfect position. My LBS had loaned out the Arione, so I took the Antares, and it has worked out great for me. 
I had it for a week, and everytime at the same 25-30 mile mark, I kept waiting for the same soreness, but it never came. Felt like I could ride forever on that saddle!
Needless to say, I never tried any others...


----------



## SystemShock

bubbad3 said:


> I'm at the same weight, and had a San Marco Ponza that came stock on my bike. I thought it was pretty nice until the 25-30 mile mark, then it got sore and caused me some back pain from constantly adjusting while pedaling. I tried the Aliante, and it was ok, but not perfect. I kept having to move around on it to find the perfect position. My LBS had loaned out the Arione, so I took the Antares, and it has worked out great for me.
> I had it for a week, and everytime at the same 25-30 mile mark, I kept waiting for the same soreness, but it never came. Felt like I could ride forever on that saddle!
> Needless to say, I never tried any others...


Hmm... guess I'll add the Antares to my short list.

Is it really that great for a Clyde? It seems so flimsy and light in the pics, i.e. I'm amazed that there'd be enough padding.
.


----------



## SwooshDaddy

SystemShock said:


> Hmm... guess I'll add the Antares to my short list.
> 
> Is it really that great for a Clyde? It seems so flimsy and light in the pics, i.e. I'm amazed that there'd be enough padding.
> .


From what their website says, there's a heck of alot more padding than competitors saddles of the same style, although they don't mention any brands. 

I've only used mine for 100 miles so far, so we'll see how it lasts after a few more weeks or months.


----------



## Scooper

Where bicycle saddles are designed.


----------



## Puchnuts

Try this copy:


----------



## SystemShock

Puchnuts said:


> Try this copy:


LOL. I owned a SSM Concor once that felt like it had been designed in hell. 

I know a few ppl out there love 'em, but it was just pure torment on my particular anatomy. Just thinkin' about it makes me hurt. Oww. :nonod:

A Selle Italia Turbo and an Avocet Gel saddle I once owned were close runner-ups.
.


----------



## ruly62

*Rido Saddle*

Im 225 pounds, and this saddle made in England for prostate patient.I use then 4 years with no problem in the perineal area.


----------



## old'n'slow

I realize I'm a little late to the party, but I'll throw in my $.02.

I'm about your size - currently 230#. My saddle search was long and varied, until I discoverd a Selle SMP saddle. I have wide "sit bones" and the SMP Pro works wonderfully well for me. They have wider and slimmer models, so you can pick and choose one that fits your body type. 

No more "I've lost radio contact with the boys" for me. In fact, I completed a double century last summer and while the rest of my body didn't seem to want to ride any more, my "saddle area" could have gone further.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## -Matt82-

I only weigh 160lbs or so, but thought the demo program through competitivecyclist.com was great (the are a RBR sponsor I think). 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/demo-saddle 

You pay $75, they mail you a dozen or so saddles to try out over the course of a week. Then you mail them back via pre-paid shipping lable. If you found one that you liked you email them and let them know, then they deduct the $75 demo charge from the saddle price so that in the end you are only paying the saddle price + some shipping charges. Great deal! Probably worth a look regardless of your weight since they have the Fizik Aireone and Aliante that the other posters have mentioned (Aliante is what I ended up going with). 

Since everyone is different its best to try the saddles yourself since what works for me might not work for the next guy. 



Matt


----------



## SystemShock

Just got measured on the Specialized 'assometer' (I did not know there was such a thing. What a glorious invention).

Apparently my sit bones, despite my weight, are slightly on the narrow side- 110mm.

The recommended width of saddle is 143mm. Though I will still try the Arione, even though it's closer to 130.

Ironically, I was on a cheap saddle a few days back (I'm on vacation at the moment), on a rented bike- a Specialized Sonoma 155mm saddle. Wow, when they say 'soft durometer padding', they _really_ mean it. I all but bottomed that thing out. 

Still had 'okay' comfiness, considering, but I all but crushed the dang thing. I'm gathering that saddles with very little and/or lower-density padding just aren't a great idea for me (the Toupe, for example). :nonod:
.


----------



## brentley

SystemShock said:


> Just got measured on the Specialized 'assometer' (I did not know there was such a thing. What a glorious invention).
> 
> Apparently my sit bones, despite my weight, are slightly on the narrow side- 110mm.
> 
> The recommended width of saddle is 143mm. Though I will still try the Arione, even though it's closer to 130.
> 
> .


I used the bontrager version of that assometer and ended up going through 2 different saddles until I gave up. Demoed an arione from a different LBS and it was a winner.
with saddles your mileage may vary, and things can sometimes rub you the wrong way.


----------



## heathb

SystemShock said:


> But I'm hoping for something even better now. Something like a Rolls with a channel. Or better.
> .



The Rolls and Regal saddles are going to be your best bet. Point the nose down a little if your junk is getting squeezed.

The Regal is what I use. It's flatter and might put less pressure on your nerve. 

Have you thought about dropping 20 pounds?


----------



## Raleigh Old Rider

There are alot of quality saddles on the market, but there is nothing like riding one to know if you like it. If your local bike shop is an authorized dealer for WTB, they will have a demo display of their saddles that you can take home and ride to see if you like it before you buy it. I have a WTB Vigo on my road bike and an old WTB SSTX on my mountain bike. I weigh 240 lbs. and I would not ride anything else. Test ride a WTB and see what you think.


----------



## SystemShock

heathb said:


> The Rolls and Regal saddles are going to be your best bet. Point the nose down a little if your junk is getting squeezed.
> 
> The Regal is what I use. It's flatter and might put less pressure on your nerve.
> 
> Have you thought about dropping 20 pounds?


The weight loss is in progress... I'm already down 14 lbs from my all-time high. The ultimate goal is to come in @175-180 with about 10% body fat. But I'm going to have to be comfortable on the bike to get there, 'natch.

Is it a realistic goal? We'll see. I've dropped big quantities of weight before, the key this go round will be to get there and then KEEP it off.

Thanks for the tip on the Regal, btw. :wink5:
.


----------



## PlatyPius

320lbs a few weeks ago, 290 now. Brooks B-17 Narrow for me. No break-in required. It was comfortable on the first ride. I can even ride it without bike shorts and not have any issues.


----------



## SystemShock

Sigh. Changed my mind... looks like I will probably be doing the Competitive Cyclist saddle demo thing after all, in the next couple of weeks.

I don't particularly dig their demo saddle selection (no Fizik Antares, no Brooks anything, no Specialized anything), nor do I like the fact that you have only 7 days to try out a ton of saddles. 

But it seems that there are just enough strong contenders in the set they ship you (Arione, Aliante, Regal) that its probably worth the 75 bucks.

Still, I wish they'd get rid of some of the half-dozen variations on the SLR/Flite and ship you a more diversified package, though. And stretch the demo period to 10 days. It's not like I'm auditioning just one or two saddles. 
.


----------



## bubbha70

I'm 220 lbs.
Decided to take a chance on the Aliante w/ Kium Rail ($200).
I based my decision on the reviews. Everyone raves and swears by them.
It was worth the gamble.
It's very comfortable saddle.
It looks great on a touring or racing road bike.


----------



## PlatyPius

The Fizik Aliante is the only other saddle that's even close to my Brooks in comfort. It's a good saddle for those who can't deal with the Brooks look. It seems to fit a lot of different people, too.


----------



## SystemShock

Definitely will be spending a lot of time with the Aliante.

Btw, WTF is 'K:ium'? Is it just an alloy rail?
.


----------



## PlatyPius

SystemShock said:


> Definitely will be spending a lot of time with the Aliante.
> 
> Btw, WTF is 'K:ium'? Is it just an alloy rail?
> .


http://www.fizik.com/technologies_kium.aspx


----------



## alias33

try a bontager inform saddle, they have a comfort guarentee and come in specific widths that also change is saddle curvature. I bought my dad one and he raves about it everytime he rides, he said its like a new bike


----------



## SystemShock

PlatyPius said:


> http://www.fizik.com/technologies_kium.aspx


Still doesn't really tell you what it its. Some hollow cro-moly variant, or an aluminum alloy maybe?
.


----------



## PlatyPius

SystemShock said:


> Still doesn't really tell you what it its. Some hollow cro-moly variant, or an aluminum alloy maybe?
> .


K:ium, as evident from it's unpronounceable name, was brought to Earth by aliens. It has been used for millions of years to build spaceships. It's mined not far from the mattress swamps of Squornshellous Zeta. I believe the Heart of Gold was also made using K:ium.

So, have a PanGalactic GargleBlaster and nod your head when someone mentions K:ium. They'll think you're a real frood.


----------



## SystemShock

PlatyPius said:


> K:ium, as evident from it's unpronounceable name, was brought to Earth by aliens. It has been used for millions of years to build spaceships. It's mined not far from the mattress swamps of Squornshellous Zeta. I believe the Heart of Gold was also made using K:ium.
> 
> So, have a PanGalactic GargleBlaster and nod your head when someone mentions K:ium. They'll think you're a real frood.


Ah. That clears it up. :thumbsup: 

Srsly though, someone should horsewhip Fizik's marketing team. Call a spade a spade, for pete's sake.

One reviewer says K:ium is Fizik's proprietary titanium alloy. Which is confusing, 'cuz Fizik's marketing gobbleygook emphasizes that k:ium is "lighter than solid titanium". So... hollow, proprietary titanium alloy rails, then?:

_The Antares is designed to address this. I tested the K:ium railed version - Fizik’s own titanium alloy - it also comes in a braided carbon railed version._

https://road.cc/content/review/3062-fizik-antares-kium-saddle


But, wait! Someone else says its a steel alloy, actually:

_The rails are made of K:ium, a high-end steel alloy that is 8% lighter than titanium and equal in strength. 
_
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...nts/2009-fizik-gobi-xm-saddle-4497.465.1.html


So then, I'd say that...










.


----------



## DrRoebuck

SystemShock said:


> I don't particularly dig their demo saddle selection (no Fizik Antares, no Brooks anything, no Specialized anything), nor do I like the fact that you have only 7 days to try out a ton of saddles.


I skipped to the end because I saw the thread was dated, but Wallingford Bikes has a 6-month return policy for Brooks saddles. So yeah, you can try it out for up to 6 months and return it no-questions-asked if you don't like it. I used that policy to push me over the edge on my first Brooks purchase and have never looked back (nor have I ever returned one).

If you're on a road bike, I recommend a Swallow or Swift or maybe a Team Pro. If you're more upright, then go for a B17.

Brooks is definitely the way to go.


----------



## LigonierA1

SystemShock said:


> Sigh. Changed my mind... looks like I will probably be doing the Competitive Cyclist saddle demo thing after all, in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I don't particularly dig their demo saddle selection (no Fizik Antares, no Brooks anything, no Specialized anything), nor do I like the fact that you have only 7 days to try out a ton of saddles.
> 
> But it seems that there are just enough strong contenders in the set they ship you (Arione, Aliante, Regal) that its probably worth the 75 bucks.
> 
> Still, I wish they'd get rid of some of the half-dozen variations on the SLR/Flite and ship you a more diversified package, though. And stretch the demo period to 10 days. It's not like I'm auditioning just one or two saddles.
> .


Agreed. While it's a good option and I'm glad they offer it, I can't properly evaluate ONE single saddle in the amount of time they ask you to test them all. Between work, family, actually riding(as opposed to wrenching).....I doubt I'd even get them all mounted. 

Since the thread started, I've been on an Aliante and find it to be pretty comfortable. WAY more so than the Flite Gel that it replaced. It's pretty good. Still not going to say it's the best or the ultimate at anything. 

And the Brooks/Selle Anatomic options look better all the time. Catch is, there's a barrier of sorts with these saddles. They're the heaviest practical option. Not that a clyde like me needs to worry over weight of parts- but I do. I'm a cyclist. Granted, everyone that runs em seems to feel it's worth it.


----------

